# 2010 NAPgA Rendezvous



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

We are off and running. The entry and directions to the event will be up on the www.napga.org site this week. You can fill it out and mail it back or just bring it with you.

If you need us to bring you hay please contact me before the event. We will only bring hay for those who have pre-ordered. All hay must be weed free certified hay.

Goats will be required to be tethered in camp and on a packstring on the trails, as much as is possible. This is a hotbed issue and we need to impress these people with our goat handling abilities. There is an article on packstringing here somewhere. You can search for it under packstringing.

The program will consist of a volunteer project, probably on THursday or Friday, some talks on the bighorn sheep issue and lots of hiking. We will potluck on Thursday Friday and Staurday evenings so bring potlluck food if you can. There are generally a number of dutch ovens doing amazing food.

Come camp with us and have a great time. This event moves from state to state every year so if you have a great place in mind for future events, let me know.

Also, if you have a motorhome please be considerate of your neighbors in tents.
Many people are backcountry campers and aren't used to being awakened by the sound of generators in camp. To say nothing of the fact that the sound and odor goes right through nylon.

Dogs will need to be on leash in the camp and under positive control on the trail. Be considerate of the fact that not all goats are used to dogs.

Let's all go have a great time!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We are headed out early tomorrow. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Got back yesterday from the Rendy. It was good to meet folks from the forum there. I knew sweetgoatmama and Rex right off the bat, even though he forgot his banjo. It was a fun event where people from all kinds of backgrounds who might never cross paths otherwise, were able to enjoy each other's company over the simple pleasure of walking with goats. Isn't life fun.

I might add there wasn't a wallflower in the bunch. The question remains: Are goat packers colourful people because they pack goats, or do they pack goats because they are colourful people? The question is probably rhetorical, since either way they are a people who enjoy life and are a joy to be around.

Pig is doing well.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We just got home as well. I just wanted to add that Bob didn't bring his Banjo either! LOL... Though his daughter did bring her fiddle and serenaded us one evening with some wonderful music. I enjoyed it immensely.

Pinedale is in a beautiful area and I'd like to thank everyone who worked to get it all put together.


----------



## BlueAndAmy (Jan 7, 2010)

This weekend was SO fun!! It was great to meet everyone who was there; and as new-ish goat parents, thank you all a million times over for your patience with all of our questions! We had a blast, and can't wait for the 2011 PackGoat Rendezvous!

I took some great pictures that I plan to email around to everyone whose email address I got, but is there a place here on the forum where we can all put up photos to share? (Forgive me if the answer to that question is really obvious; this is my first time posting on the forum, and I haven't really explored all of the features of the website yet.) I'd love to see everyone else's pictures, too!

Hope the trip home was a pleasant one for everyone


----------



## Planet Goat (Jul 27, 2010)

Need to Get Goat Lead back to Bob Jones.

Bob, if you're out there, please contact Lauren with your address so that we can mail your lead back to you. Our username is Planet Goat, and my email address at the U of U is [email protected]. It was so much fun to meet you and Pig. Glad Pig is doing well. P.S. I too play the banjo...old timey style. I'm quite rusty just now, but keeping up with the bodhran is easier, so my drumming isn't too bad. Maybe there are enough of us colorful people to hold a 'goatjam'.

Best,

Lauren


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

It's just a homemade lead. The postage would be more than it is worth. I hope you can use it. I thought it funny that it was so easy to steal your goats. ;-)

You're at the UofU? That's just around the corner. Why aren't we hiking together?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I wish we could have been there! My husband, Phil, plays the fiddle and knows a ton of old fiddle tunes and a few new ones. Cuzco loves listening to Phil play when we do campfires. Unfortunately Rendy was just a bit too far--we didn't want to spend two full days driving in an already packed-out summer. Especially since Cuzco would have had to hang out in the horse trailer by himself the whole ride. I don't think he would have been a very happy goat if we'd done that to him. Oh well. Maybe next year it will be in Colorado! (Hint, hint!)


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am so jealous.

Sounds like you had so much fun.
R.


----------

